# Officer Down: Detective Charles "Chuck" Wilson - [Bastrop, Louisiana]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

08/13/2007
*Second La. detective gunned down investigating homicide suspect*

*Officer Down: Detective Charles "Chuck" Wilson* - [Bastrop, Louisiana]

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*
*Age:* 34

*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*
Additional Information:* Detective Wilson had served on the Bastrop Police Department for 11 years. He is survived by his wife, two daughters, parents, brother, and sister.

*Incident Details*: Detectives Charles "Chuck" Wilson and John Smith were shot and killed while investigating a vehicle parked at a hotel that was wanted in connection with a homicide in Texas.

Detective Wilson and Detective Smith were shot and killed at approximately 1330 hours at the hotel, which is in the main square of Bastrop. A male suspect was also killed. Two paramedics who rushed to the scene to aid the detectives were wounded.

A female suspect who was also wanted in connection with a murder in Harris County, Texas, was taken into custody by the US Marshal's office in Houston, Texas on August 12th. Three people were arrested for helping the female suspect escape.

*End of Watch:* Friday, August 10, 2007

*3 dead in Bastrop shootout; Texas suspect sought*

Elizabeth Fitch
Shreveport Times
BASTROP, La. - Local authorities now are assisting in the search for a Texas woman connected to an afternoon shootout that killed two Bastrop police officers and a criminal suspect.

About 6:45 p.m., Caddo sheriff's dispatchers issued a "be on the look out" order for 26-year-old Tayna or Tanya "Little Feather" Smith, described as a 5-foot-9-inch white woman who weighs about 150 pounds.

The Bossier City Police Department made copies of a state police photo to hand out to patrol officers tonight, according to department spokesman Mark Natale.

Two Bastrop police officers and a suspect are confirmed dead after the standoff near the Morehouse Parish Courthouse between local law enforcement and possible suspects in a Texas homicide.

The town was still reeling late this afternoon as law enforcement agents from across northeastern Louisiana, many wearing bulletproof vests and carrying assault weapons continued to comb the area around courthouse square for other suspects.

"This is a dark day for the city of Bastrop," said long-time Mayor Clarence Hawkins. "We appreciate the whole community giving us assistance."

An injured rescue worker from Med-Life Ambulance said to be David Thomas also was taken to an area hospital with non-life threatening injuries.

Details are still coming in about the situation, with the Louisiana State Police briefing the news media. Eyewitnesses say shots rang out around 2 p.m. at the Budget Inn. Authorities flooded the area, later preparing for an assault on the motel about 3 p.m. A couple was escorted out of the inn, although law enforcement declined to identify them nor release whether they were involved in the shoot-out.

The identities of the slain police officers have not been released.

Traffic inside Bastrop came to a near standstill with cars also moving slowly on U.S. 165 in Morehouse Parish. Large groups of bystanders parked vehicles and gathered in parking lots and storefronts outside the barricade set up around the courthouse square.

"It's really hard to believe, so that's why you go out and see for yourself," said Bastrop resident Beverly White.

Various law enforcement agencies from within Morehouse Parish, along with the state police, Ouachita Parish Sheriff's Office, Monroe Police Department, West Monroe Police Department and agents wearing FBI vests were on the scene.


----------

